# PSA Live Amplid zoom session Nov. 24th



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m in


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Scalpelman said:


> I’m in


Scalpe were you in? It was 9am pst Tuesday, it was about 12-15 folks. It was informative, fun and pretty cool to talk to Peter and Gregor. They ask a few questions about AT boots and a guy from Whistler and I were trying to sell them on AT Backlands with Phantom Links. Apparently they might put up a video of the session.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Saw this a moment ago


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Scalpe were you in? It was 9am pst Tuesday, it was about 12-15 folks. It was informative, fun and pretty cool to talk to Peter and Gregor. They ask a few questions about AT boots and a guy from Whistler and I were trying to sell them on AT Backlands with Phantom Links. Apparently they might put up a video of the session.


No it was 12 my time. Work got in the way again.


----------

